# Kudos to my old time trainer-he is the trailer loading GOD.



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, glad everyone is ok!!!
I thing good trainers are invaluable!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent ending to a horrible event. Phew!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I just cannot believe those horses would go back on. Now the real test will be if a couple of weeks when they come home. perhaps that was too soon to be a real test. But-trainer travels with, so all is good. Cannot wait til he gets home to give him a hug!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cowchick-you have no idea. And his son, and now daughter in law are going to carry on the legacy. They are all so good. I am anxious for my guy to go spend a month with the son......in April. Dad won;t be quite home yet, plus he is booked MONTHS ahead. I can always go ride with him, which I do, because I consider him a friend, but at 75 he is still pretty busy!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Dear God! You just never know, do you?
Glad to read all were okay.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, that's so crazy!! I'm glad everyone was ok!!!

A friend of mine had a mechanical failure of the hitch which caused her bumper pull trailer to come right off, break the chains, and roll into the ditch at highway speed. By some grace of god, her horse was still in one piece, just a little cut and banged up, and when someone brought another trailer to take him home, same thing, he walked right on without a moment's hesitation. *THAT* was when my friend totally lost it. It's amazing what these animals will do for us!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow, how scary. I am glad it all worked out tho. Whew!


----------

